# Jonny Greenwood / Paul Thomas Anderson Collaboration



## Fugue Meister

IMO a perfect fit. I know people loved the score to "There Will be Blood", but what about "The Master"? Myself I can't stop listening to the score, particularly the track entitled "time hole" :






If you like that try this on called "the split saber" :






Thoughts?


----------



## Crudblud

Greenwood's work is good and much more interesting than most scores I've heard, but I think some people are overrating it as masterpiece level work simply because it's attached to truly great filmmaking.


----------



## ptr

Crudblud said:


> Greenwood's work is good and much more interesting than most scores I've heard, but I think some people are overrating it as masterpiece level work simply because it's attached to truly great filmmaking.


Nuff said! 

/ptr


----------



## sdtom

Crudblud said:


> Greenwood's work is good and much more interesting than most scores I've heard, but I think some people are overrating it as masterpiece level work simply because it's attached to truly great filmmaking.


you got that right.
Tom


----------

